# Digital art challenge



## Creativechain (May 9, 2018)

Creativechain art challenge available!

Participate by sharing your works…Freestyle!

Theme: Evolution ➰
Hashtag: #evolutionweeklys
Dates: May 16 — May 23 
1000 CREA will be distributed 💎

+info: https://www.creativechain.org/evolution-challenge


----------



## Luke3Ddigital (May 9, 2018)

Creativechain said:


> Creativechain art challenge available!
> 
> Participate by sharing your works…Freestyle!
> 
> ...


It sounds interesting, can I participate with more than one work?


----------



## Sam Hopkins (May 9, 2018)

Is it only with digital art? are videos or gifs allowed? I know some friends who may be interested in participating


----------



## Creativechain (May 9, 2018)

Luke3Ddigital said:


> It sounds interesting, can I participate with more than one work?


Hi Luke3Ddigital! Users are only allowed to post one entry for the challenge so we want you to give your best! :wink:

Good luck and we hope to see your design!


----------



## Creativechain (May 9, 2018)

Sam Hopkins said:


> Is it only with digital art? are videos or gifs allowed? I know some friends who may be interested in participating


Hi Sam! All art categories are very welcome for the challenge, Also all file formarts like jpg, png, gif etc... see the rules of participation in this link: https://www.creativechain.org/evolution-challenge/. Do not hesitate reaching us back for further info!

We look forward to seeing your participation in the contest! Best of luck :wink:


----------



## Artist MikeR (May 9, 2018)

Where is the link to download the app?

I want to publish my digital portfolio and participate in the art challenge with one of my digital designs.

Thanks in advance and congrats for building such a great community of artists


----------



## Creativechain (May 9, 2018)

Artist MikeR said:


> Where is the link to download the app?
> 
> I want to publish my digital portfolio and participate in the art challenge with one of my digital designs.
> 
> Thanks in advance and congrats for building such a great community of artists



Hey Artist MikeR!

Thanks for your interest in our art challenge. We hope to see your participation!

You can download Creativechain's app here: https://www.creativechain.org


----------

